# Made an oil can



## Chris Hamel (Aug 4, 2022)

I was looking for a project idea, when I found the plans for an oil can posted on this site.  I have a functional oil can, but it never seems to be where I am.  Maybe with two, I'll have a better chance.  Plus there is something special about using something you made.  I mostly followed the plans , but made some substitutions to use materials.  The plans called for two inch aluminum tubing and all I had was 2 inch round bar.  Decided it was too much wasted metal to bore out the solid bar so I used some steel tubing instead. The check valve design seems to work fine.  I look forward to putting it to use.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 4, 2022)

Nicely done!


----------



## Janderso (Aug 4, 2022)

Chris Hamel said:


> View attachment 416198
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done.
I have that one on my to do list, but I’m not at that level yet.


----------



## rdean (Aug 4, 2022)

Looks very nice Chris

Ray


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 4, 2022)

Chris Hamel said:


> View attachment 416198
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Man!


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 4, 2022)

I am so dang tired of every cheap oil can I buy leaking like crazy.   I just can’t see buying an Eagle 66, I’m no bloated plutocrat.   But maybe I should make one…except I can’t seem to download ANYTHING from the “search downloads” page.   Can anybody recommend a set of plans?


----------



## Chris Hamel (Aug 4, 2022)

> Here is the file I used.


----------



## Firstram (Aug 4, 2022)

Nice work!


----------



## herscheltaylor (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks you so much for sharing! You did such an amazing job!


----------



## great white (Aug 9, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I am so dang tired of every cheap oil can I buy leaking like crazy.   I just can’t see buying an Eagle 66, I’m no bloated plutocrat.   But maybe I should make one…except I can’t seem to download ANYTHING from the “search downloads” page.   Can anybody recommend a set of plans?


I’ve never paid more than 25 bucks for an eagle 66. You do have to watch for them though if you want to pick one up cheaply. You also have to put a little work in to refurb them, but about an hour‘s light work gets you to this:


----------

